# Sexless and Platonic marriage...



## AJ1975 (Jul 10, 2012)

no good advice...


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you are a horrible person. You are also selfish. You are a horrible wife, and you are a horrible mother as you are setting a bad example. You need to go back to you family and work things out. For better or worse, til...

I can't believe he gave you a hall pass, you slept with god knows how many other men, and he still loves you. What a great man. You don't deserve him.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

IMHO, you have a lot to think about before you start searching for a sex toy. You have 2 children, no job, and not much of a sense of direction in life. Before you go out and find a f&ck buddy, you might want to get to a point where you can take care of your self. Children aren't dumb, and will notice mom having different men. This may be your prime, but you made a commitment and you are not sticking to it. At the very least, you owe your children to put them first and spend some time working on your marriage. You know, that thing that you promised to last for ever and work on through thick and thin?

-MWD


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Open marriage works for few people. And it does not work when only one of the spouses wants it.

You could rebuild your marriage and even introduce passion into it.. look at the links in my signature block below for buidling a passionate marriage.

Your marriage is doomed if you move out and continue to see others. I can understand why yo do not want to stay in a sexless marriage. So if that's the case then move out and find a job. You will need to support yourself.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

You really need to decide if you want out 100%, or in 100%. You have to do what's right for you, but you owe it to your husband to either get serious about working things out, or exit the marriage asap as gracefully as possible. It's not fair that you string your husband along as you are doing now.


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Guess what? When you're out of the picture, which you will be, he'll still be a great father and will end up being a great husband to someone else, while you'll be a "barfly" waiting for the next schmuck to hump.


----------



## AJ1975 (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, for that great, non-judgemental, supportive advice(insert sarcasm here)...I mean really, infidelity in a marriage is more common than you think and you don't know my situation at all.  I love being called names too..that is just great...


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

We know what you told us. You made a commitment, decided to break that commitment, and want to continue breaking it. You are unable to support yourself, but you want to sleep around living with this man on his dime with children involved. I am unsure what you want in the line of support. Do you want us to tell you that you are a being a great wife by wanting to sleep with men other than your husband and want to put more effort into your sex life than your marriage or family. 

Judging from the posts I have seen here and how hurt people have been due to selfish behavior like yours, you are going to have a hard time finding sympathy. 

Not to mention you have edited your post, probably recognizing how selfish you sound. 

They have sites for married people who want to cheat. At a glance, this doesn't look like one. 

-MWD


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

And if you think that the advice given here is no good, then you are in a deeper hole of selfishness than I thought. It is not a coincidence that every person who has responded feels the same way. 

-MWD


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread looks sketchy...


----------



## AJ1975 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, I was just going to let it go, but I have to say this. Some of the advice was good, thanks for that, but some was overly harsh, especially when you don't know the details. Yes, it is selfish, I realize that of course...but I am a person and I have needs like everyone else... Also, it is NOT cheating if my husband knows about it...the difference is that I was honest...cheating involves lying and deception, and I think that is much worse. Has anyone on here ever heard of an open marriage or swinging as a way to spice up a dead marriage? I mean really people, you lead some pretty sheltered lives if you think all marriages are monogamous. Also, I am a stay at home mom because I am committed to my children and family...I made that choice to quit work and focus on them and it is NOT an easy job! Okay, feel free to criticize me some more because I know you are going to...  I was really just looking for some direction on how to patch up my marriage, if it is possible to cultivate passion/physical attraction and if sexual incompatibility can lead to divorce... Thanks to those who had valid, intelligent advice...  That is it for me and I will not be coming back to this site...


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn... That was quick... You didn't even wait for an advice instead of rocks. Looks like you were hoping for some kind of quick external validation for your actions. You even deleted the first post. 



> Also, it is NOT cheating if my husband knows about it...the difference is that I was honest...cheating involves lying and deception, and I think that is much worse.


Is that what you keep telling yourself? You don't have a husband, you have a roommate that pays bills. 



> Has anyone on here ever heard of an open marriage or swinging as a way to spice up a dead marriage?


Dead marriages can't be spiced up... Don't kid yourself.



> I was really just looking for some direction on how to patch up my marriage, if it is possible to cultivate passion/physical attraction and if sexual incompatibility can lead to divorce...


Patch up your marriage? By sleeping around? 



> That is it for me and I will not be coming back to this site...


You may find a lot more sympathy for your case in sites that instead of marriage deal on cheating and associated symptoms of a dying marriage (swinging and whatnot). Best of luck to your husband.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

AJ1975 said:


> So, I was just going to let it go, but I have to say this. Some of the advice was good, thanks for that, but some was overly harsh, *especially when you don't know the details*. Yes, it is selfish, I realize that of course...but I am a person and I have needs like everyone else... Also, it is NOT cheating if my husband knows about it...the difference is that I was honest...cheating involves lying and deception, and I think that is much worse. Has anyone on here ever heard of an open marriage or swinging as a way to spice up a dead marriage? I mean really people, you lead some pretty sheltered lives if you think all marriages are monogamous. Also, I am a stay at home mom because I am committed to my children and family...I made that choice to quit work and focus on them and it is NOT an easy job! Okay, feel free to criticize me some more because I know you are going to...  I was really just looking for some direction on how to patch up my marriage, if it is possible to cultivate passion/physical attraction and if sexual incompatibility can lead to divorce... Thanks to those who had valid, intelligent advice...  That is it for me and I will not be coming back to this site...


No details, no advice...


----------

